# Jeko snow belts



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi, has anyone used the Jeko snow belts as sold by ODB?

Are they any good?

Richard


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Two years ago my son-in-law bought a set for his Santa-fe. 

They nearly shook it to pieces, they are probably OK in deep soft snow or mud but on a hard surface like compacted snow or ice 8O


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I have a set as yet unused, been advised that they won't fit on the motorhome as the belts are too thick to pass the brake caliper.  

Mike


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

The advertising blurb does mention about disc calliper clearance but most vehicles have similar sort of set ups.

What is the clearance required? Would they mark alloy wheels?

Richard


----------

